# Skipping a period with bc pill?



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

My friend is getting married next month and af is due that week







: . She's on marvelon and her doctor said that it won't delay







if she takes it for 2months because her own hormones will override it anyhow. He's pushing her to take the depo shot, but from what we've both read that's not such a great idea. He's also recommnending the depo pill (?) but I would think that would be just as bad as the shot would it not?

Has anyone taken marvelon past the 21days and had their cycle delayed?


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't know marvelon specifically but I'm guessing it's a regular birth control pill she takes every day? If that's the case I don't see why it wouldn't work to skip a period, that's done all the time. Just don't take the placebo pills that week, go directly to the next pack. Is there somethihng about this particular medicine that makes that method not work?


----------



## ozzyemm (Apr 15, 2005)

I have never heard of marvelon. I have heard that you can double up on BC (just don't take your "period pills" go right on to the next batch). What does Marvelon have in it?


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

I was on marvelon and the Dr is wrong. If you don't take the placebo, and go strait to the next pack, you will NOT get AF. He just wants to poison her body with Depo *BTDT never EVER going there again*

*of course IMHO Hormonal BC in general is just ick anyway*


----------



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

See, that's what I thought. I'd heard of it being done before, but had just never tried it myself.

I didn't think depo was a great idea, and she doesn't either seeing as she wants off the pill shortly anyhow as I've converted her to the no-synthetic-hormones camp. She's now a TCOYF follower, but doesn't want to come off the pill until after her wedding, and wants to avoid af for her honeymoon if she can, which I can't blame her.

So her plan is to stay on the pill for 2months, and avoid depo or changing her pills in any way.

Thanks, mamas... I knew you guys could help!


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, I'm kinda hopin this cycle is my cycle to get pg, because if I don't, I'm gonna have AF the weekend of MY honeymoon, and that's gonna stink! That and I just plain wanna get pregnant now, because the longer we wait, the less certain we will be where we'll be when I have the baby, and changing care providers mid pg is a PITA!


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

I have had 3 friends whack out on Depo! Stay away! As for skipping your cycle...this is absurd! mother nature would not be happy with the way women mess with their bodies. What about not taking extra cancer causing horomones and using a rythem method and a condom? We women should not be guinea pigs YKWIM


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

mother culture; I do understand what you are getting at I really do, but she wants to BD with her new husband the night of the wedding *Not to mention possible leakage onto a real expensive WHITE wedding dress* Not very many people really ENJOY having sex during







Sure extra lube, but it's just not very many people's preferance KWIM???


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

gotta resub...my toopid mouse messed up *goes off and replaces it's batteries*


----------



## Cameleon_1701 (Jun 16, 2005)

Are there any bad side effects to taking pills continuously for a couple months to avoid AF?


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

yup. You feel like crap, and it's uber thick and icky when it resumes.

There IS a reason for AF. It cleans out your pipes so to speak. I DO understand the reasoning the OP's friend is wanting to do it, I've done it myself due to the line of work I was in *I was an exotic dancer a while back, skipped AF so I wouldn't have to miss work* and if I woulda thought about it, I would have done it for my upcomming non-marriage Wedding *DH and I originaly eloped and my mom found out and was pizzed so now we are having a big ceremony at the end of Jul to make her happy* But, I figure it would be MUCH more fun to get pg. lol


----------

